
10 Sales and Marketing Tips I learned from Strippers - dawie
http://www.wisecamel.com/2007/06/20/10-sales-and-marketing-tips-i-learned-from-strippers/
======
carpediem22
This is pretty good. I found it pretty funny and witty to relate sales
techniques to what strippers do.

